# lil cousins air brushing project



## turne032 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Doug (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice looking job  .


----------



## Jim (Aug 21, 2010)

Talent for sure! That looks killer! :beer:

Hobby for him or job?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice Job. Is that your cover?


----------

